# 4g down in philadelphia area



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

4g is down in philadelphia area They said its national but i have no clue. 3g seems to be working kind of now. But very spotty.

Anyone else going through this great depression? Ics and no mifi to back it up.









Bionic & Nook Color cm7.1 life is good.


----------



## RangeRat125 (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't have 3 or 4 g in DC....thankgod for wifi.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Now that you mention it, I usually have full 4g here in cleveland, nothing right now...


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Shits weak. I have no home connection since i have unlimited 4g. But at least 3g is working now for me.

Bionic & Nook Color cm7.1 life is good.


----------



## hdtechk (Sep 23, 2011)

Maybe Verizon is finely going to fix all there towers.

Sent from my SHIFT3R V3NOM BIONIC


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Im in the philly area (right outside actually) and 4g has been gone all day 3g comes and goes.


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Its back in souff jersey philadelphia area!


----------

